# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Late Dec to early Jan

## TravelMate

hi eveyone!! I'm currently at Canada Toronro right now. And I'm looking for somewhere new and fresh to go xP
Here's what I looking for:
    - a group of ppl (atleast 2 and under age of 25) that can have fun with me during the Christmas and new year!!! 
    - have no problems of staying in cheap places.
There are might not be a Plan of where we gonna go or do. We just gonna go as we feel.   
plz reply this message if your interested.

----------

